# TV sony con problemas de imagen



## Juortcast (Sep 11, 2006)

Tengo un TV sony de 29" en principio no daba imagen, solde el IC561 que estaba con soldadura malas y cambie el integrado jungla. Al prenderlo sale la imagen perfecta pero al cabo de un rato desaparece quedadndo la pantalla negra, pero con audio normal.
Gracias por la Ayuda.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 11, 2006)

Pues no encontraste la soldadoras, hay mas, solo que esta esta empezando.

Primero cogue algo de madera como un pincel grueso y vez dando golpecitos para ver si se hace la luz, pero pienza que suele tardar unos segundo, que no te despiste.

Si no compra un spray de frio y durante el tiempo que hay imagen rocia  si encuentras el lugar donde se apaga.

Suele ser en la placa segunda de la izquierda donde salen los cables de la pantalla.
Otro lugar es el sintonizador.

Recuerda que sony pone la pantalla negra por cualquier tonteria.


----------

